# Darkrose Manor 2016 - Inferno



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Video-





Photos-
https://www.facebook.com/darkrosemanor/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great setting and set up. I felt like I was on the brink of an Inferno. Did any passersby call the fire department?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, I think your house is on fire:googly:

The overall red lighting combined with extensive use of yellow-lighted pumpkins and lanterns works beautifully in this display.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

An amazing Haunt!! I can't get over all the detail, it's just mind-blowing!! I love all the jack-o-lanterns by the bridge, really beautiful too. I just wish I could have seen it in person. :eekin::eekin:


----------

